# girls posing on your bike



## CE 707




----------



## Cut N 3's

The Playboy Bike! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## big9er

:yes:


----------



## CE 707

I know theres more out there


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

this is my bike representing


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jul 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8402753
> *this is my bike representing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet ur gay ass was smelling nlicking that seat wen u got home


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 11:09 PM~8402964
> *i bet ur gay ass was smelling nlicking that seat wen u got home
> *


na but polo and jessy were tellin me they wanted to smell the seat and get a good lick :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## CE 707




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

> this is my bike representing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now really, how long did you sniff that seat.....?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

:biggrin:


> this is my bike representing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now really, how long did you sniff that seat.....?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> NOOOO!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest




----------



## jonny b




----------



## jonny b




----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 26 2007, 03:49 PM~8397808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Playboy Bike! :biggrin:
> *











i almost forgot about this one


----------



## ELs1k




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ELs1k_@Jul 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8436120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CE 707




----------



## mike acosta

DAMN!!! i gotta get my computer at home workin! i have about 10 years worth of girls at lots of shows when i was in Elite. i need my computer :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 1 2007, 02:17 PM~8448056
> *DAMN!!! i gotta get my computer at home workin! i have about 10 years worth of girls at lots of shows when i was in Elite. i need my computer :tears:
> *


I knew your name looked familier. Which bike did you have?


----------



## CE 707

I have allot to but I put them away so my lady don't see them cuz there some pics in there of some girls do some x rated things


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 02:37 PM~8448195
> *I knew your name looked familier. Which bike did you have?
> *


I think he a green full custom from san jose


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 1 2007, 04:37 PM~8448195-->
> 
> 
> 
> I knew your name looked familier. Which bike did you have?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 04:45 PM~8448294
> *I think he a green full custom from san jose
> *


i think it was a light orange, with purple patterns. called tequila sunrise.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2007, 04:25 PM~8449199
> *i think it was a light orange, with purple patterns.  called tequila sunrise.
> *


do you have any pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 06:51 PM~8449399
> *do you have any pics
> *


i didnt save any, but i know eric does. i'll see what i can find.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

here it is. i remember this bike from years ago. very nice.


----------



## CE 707

yeah I remember that bike still in good condition


----------



## UpInSmoke619




----------



## somerstyle




----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2007, 03:37 PM~8448195
> *I knew your name looked familier. Which bike did you have?
> *


"tequila sunrise" mild custom. candy tangerine w/gold pearl, purple graphics, tweed seat. featured on bow wow's music video "bounce with me" (you can see it on YOU TUBE). i was in elite from '95 till 2002, took a few years off and came back out last year., joined THEE ARTISTICS o.c. . lookin to bring er out some more...love takin pics with the girls.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 1 2007, 10:47 PM~8452745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did she charge you for that pic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 2 2007, 09:14 AM~8454927
> *"tequila sunrise" mild custom. candy tangerine w/gold pearl, purple graphics, tweed seat. featured on bow wow's music video "bounce with me" (you can see it on YOU TUBE). i was in elite from '95 till 2002, took a few years off and came back out last year., joined THEE ARTISTICS o.c. . lookin to bring er out some more...love takin pics with the girls.
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 2 2007, 09:14 AM~8454927
> *"tequila sunrise" mild custom. candy tangerine w/gold pearl, purple graphics, tweed seat. featured on bow wow's music video "bounce with me" (you can see it on YOU TUBE). i was in elite from '95 till 2002, took a few years off and came back out last year., joined THEE ARTISTICS o.c. . lookin to bring er out some more...love takin pics with the girls.
> *


what made you leave elite to join THEE ARTISTICS ?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR




----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

MY BROTHERS OLD TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 11:54 AM~8456325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2007, 08:26 AM~8455042
> *Did she charge you for that pic?
> *


Naw, she didnt charge me... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Aug 2 2007, 12:43 PM~8456779
> *Naw, she didnt charge me...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2007, 06:15 PM~8449589
> *i didnt save any, but i know eric does.  i'll see what i can find.
> *


dang, how did you know my bike?


----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 03:45 PM~8448294
> *I think he a green full custom from san jose
> *


nope :nono: that was mike v. , his bike was patterned like mario de alba jr's "suicide revenge 2" euro from elite


----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 05:51 PM~8449399
> *do you have any pics
> *


i have a shitload of pictures, the only thing is my computer at home took a mean shit and im using the one at work (shh, don't tell co workers) :around: i have a few on my myspace, look me up by name or my email ( [email protected] ) :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 2 2007, 10:14 AM~8454927
> *"tequila sunrise" mild custom. candy tangerine w/gold pearl, purple graphics, tweed seat. featured on bow wow's music video "bounce with me" (you can see it on YOU TUBE). i was in elite from '95 till 2002, took a few years off and came back out last year., joined THEE ARTISTICS o.c. . lookin to bring er out some more...love takin pics with the girls.
> *


  i love this guys bike :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 2 2007, 03:30 PM~8457231
> *dang, how did you know my bike?
> *


haha. i just liked it the first time i saw it. and i got a good memory when it comes to shit like this. im from all the way out in houston, but i always payed attention to anything that came from ELITE. :cheesy: some of my favorite shit.


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 02:44 PM~8448280
> *I have allot to but I put them away so my lady don't see them cuz there some pics in there of some girls do some X RATED THINGZ
> *


 :twak: Post them.


----------



## mike acosta

the more x rated the better!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CE 707

can you post them with out geting kicked out of LIL


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 4 2007, 05:52 PM~8472308
> *can you post them with out geting kicked out of LIL
> *


I will post them for you.


----------



## casper805

shit photobucket is down if it wasnt i would show u guys how whe do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8476105
> *shit photobucket is down if it wasnt i would show u guys how whe do it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## casper805

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8476107
> *:uh:
> *


no me mires asi guey


----------



## casper805




----------



## mike acosta

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455871
> *what made you leave elite to join THEE ARTISTICS ?
> *


there was a member that got into it with another member, and the one who instigated it was tryin to pull me away from the club, but i was down for the club, but others didn't think so, so i was "voted out", which sucks because i was in there for 9 years and didn't let me back myself up. its okay though, we are all still tight, i never had any bad feelings for anyone in the club.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 10 2007, 08:25 PM~8525501
> *there was a member that got into it with another member, and the one who instigated it was tryin to pull me away from the club, but i was down for the club, but others didn't think so, so i was "voted out", which sucks because i was in there for 9 years and didn't let me back myself up. its okay though, we are all still tight, i never had any bad feelings for anyone in the club.
> *


thats fucked


----------



## mike acosta

yeah that was, oh well. after 4 years of not being in a club and not showing, i busted out last year at highland park and took home 2nd. the next 2 shows i went to i placed 1st and another 2nd...i was amazed since my bike has been showing for 10 years. i just like it being clean :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ride4life

damnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## mitchell26

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2007, 06:34 AM~8529505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet photo


----------



## Guest




----------



## D Twist




----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Aug 16 2007, 03:42 AM~8566631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats scary...she made the front fork bend even more :uh:


----------



## kiki

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 20 2007, 06:49 PM~8600484
> *thats scary...she made the front fork bend even more :uh:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FORKS DONT STAND A CHANCE.....


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 12:32 PM~8529496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## kiki

.....................TU MADRE...................


----------



## DA_SQUID

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## CE 707

nice keep them coming


----------



## CE 707

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 28 2007, 12:59 AM~8657624
> *nice keep them coming
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## CE 707

thanks for the support guys seems like you guys are doing it big out there


----------



## Lurker

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Sep 1 2007, 03:17 PM~8690445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any more pics of this bike? The frame looks like a columbia or western flyer musclebike or something...


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Sep 2 2007, 06:39 AM~8695440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO JAIL-BAIT PLEASE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 2 2007, 11:57 PM~8700531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chamuco61




----------



## schwinn1966

:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8753379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


their jackets all match the bike... :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn

NOW THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Aug 16 2007, 03:42 AM~8566631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you luck bastard you


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8753379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

my homies bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 9 2007, 09:19 PM~8753591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :biggrin:
> *


see some moose nuckles in that pic


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 9 2007, 07:39 PM~8753743
> *my homies bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your homie was supposed to call me back but he never did :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 9 2007, 10:57 PM~8755423
> *your homie was supposed to call me back but he never did :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 9 2007, 10:09 PM~8754449
> *see some moose nuckles in that pic
> *



W-H-A-T!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 3 2007, 01:21 AM~8700644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where are the bloopers??? :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle




----------



## Drop'em




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

got an old pic from a homie's bike from like 99.....


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## rollinbajito




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m295/mi...0/Photo0715.jpg


----------



## CE 707

I found this in my storage


----------



## tequila sunrise

anybody else have pics?


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

my girl...my bike...


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 25 2007, 09:43 PM~9082618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl...my bike...
> *



Hot! .. uhm - the bike too.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 25 2007, 01:43 PM~9082618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl...my bike...
> *


she looks like she's 15 years old


----------



## UpInSmoke619

AmigoS bike club. San Diego, California


----------



## TUFENUF




----------



## rollinbajito

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 5 2007, 07:51 PM~8941216
> *I found this in my storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW OLS IS IT BRO


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Nov 11 2007, 10:42 PM~9207391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas




----------



## 84 BLAZER

more!!


----------



## Six-o-two

Pic of my bike...
Phx , az










:nicoderm:


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAMN!!!!! how many times did she go to the snack bar? either that or she ate someon's bike...display and all! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Id hit it. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i feel sorry for her shoes, and the asphalt


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sam will back me up on this.LOL


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 10:24 PM~8821351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m295/mi...0/Photo0715.jpg
> *


aye, what size are your handle bars


----------



## 817Lowrider

look like 13 inches


----------



## TonyO




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 17 2007, 04:58 PM~9471858
> *aye, what size are your handle bars
> *


o.g. scwhinns, just tilted forward, that's why they look small. just the perspective i was shooting the picture at.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e78/tru321/PIC00019.jpg


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Raguness

Does anybody see pictures all I see are numbers.


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 15 2008, 03:11 AM~9694011
> *Does anybody see pictures all I see are numbers.
> *


x2 He sucks at the Internets :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## noe_from_texas

now that i have my plaque, i'm gonna start getting lots of photos of chicks with my plaque :biggrin:


----------



## yo_dadda033

nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 18 2008, 06:51 AM~9725449
> *:0
> *


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jan 14 2008, 04:07 PM~9693947
> *
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of some matrix type of shit


----------



## Lil Spanks




----------



## Raguness




----------



## Mr.NoLimit

<div><embed src="http://widget-be.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="site=widget-be.slide.com&channel=72057594049689022&cy=be&il=1" width="426" height="320" name="flashticker" align="middle"/><div style="width:426px;text-align:left;"> </div></div>


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 4 2008, 08:03 AM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TNT plaque :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 9 2007, 08:19 PM~8753591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!! :biggrin:
> *



CANT WAIT 4 "2008"-GET READY LADIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 4 2008, 01:57 PM~10086822
> *CANT WAIT 4 "2008"-GET READY LADIES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## varriograndevista

WTF! :uh: I didnt want to do that :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker

but then again you did


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Mar 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10086963
> *but then again you did
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Mar 4 2008, 01:57 PM~10086822
> *CANT WAIT 4 "2008"-GET READY LADIES!!!! :biggrin:
> *

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 4 2008, 02:56 PM~10087345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys

:uh: :around: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 4 2008, 03:54 PM~10087858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087914
> *:guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Mr.NoLimit

IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e78/tru321/a0cgzl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Raguness




----------



## CE 707




----------



## SAC_TOWN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 11:31 PM~10760056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 29 2008, 12:04 AM~10760185
> *i remember that :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2008, 11:31 PM~10760056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's the guy in the black shirt ??


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A.

MODEL 1









MODEL 2 









MODEL 3 









MODEL 4 









MODEL 5 









MODEL 6 









MODEL 7










ALL IN ONE SHOW


----------



## CE 707

nice pics


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 29 2008, 12:25 PM~10763194
> *who's the guy in the black shirt ??
> *


I dont know some jackass that jumped in the picture :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal

I only got two  , I will post later


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2008, 11:05 AM~10787722
> *I only got two   , I will post later
> *


2 is better then none


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jun 2 2008, 10:08 PM~10784614
> *MODEL 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODEL 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL IN ONE SHOW
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## LocoSoCal




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy




----------



## KrazyKutting

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Mar 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10082198-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Raguness_@Apr 17 2008, 03:55 AM~10436526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was some fun chit to look at when ur workn an allnighter cuttn 1200 1/4" holes on a 4'x10' sheet. Yo Raquness pound for pound ur females took the cake man , quality control was in full force,lol. Dayum there was some firme hynas in here. Naaayyce!!!!


----------



## viciousvixen<3

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 01:32 PM~8529496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




The pin-up girl pic is about the only good one. It's so classy!!! :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider

its cool but not the best


----------



## TonyO




----------



## mr.casper

REYNA LA GATA FINA!


----------



## Oldchevys11

girls sure make this bikes look even better. god bless for females!!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by Oldchevys11_@Jan 5 2009, 07:02 PM~12615203
> *girls sure make this bikes look even better. god bless for females!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## chris2low

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2008, 07:08 PM~10791534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn i like thaT


----------



## PurpleLicious




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 6 2009, 06:36 PM~12625772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the girls and the bikes looks good . but whats your homie doing whit the mustard :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## the green machine

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 6 2009, 09:24 PM~12627840
> *the girls  and  the  bikes  looks  good .  but  whats    your homie doing  whit the mustard :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12627840
> *the girls  and  the  bikes  looks  good .  but  whats    your homie doing  whit the mustard :roflmao:
> *



thats a fuckin long story wuahhaah

Its started when we were searching for the mustard the day before... so the inside jokes was where is the mustard... then we put the mustard every where ....

we were kind of bored haha 


















































































































still have alot more... but thats enough... you can get the idea hahah


----------



## fairydust87




----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 7 2009, 02:00 PM~12634067
> *thats a fuckin long story wuahhaah
> 
> Its started when we were searching for the mustard the day before... so the inside jokes was where is the mustard... then we put the mustard every where ....
> 
> we were kind of bored haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have alot more... but thats enough... you can get the idea hahah
> *



hahahahahaha,thats some funny shit :roflmao: 

the pic where your homie is sleeping is really funny


----------



## PurpleLicious

yup we has alot of fun wuhaha


----------



## PurpleLicious

here's a shooting we had a few month ago

on manny's bike









On T-wan's bike









On my bike









With Manny









On manny'sbike









On t-wan's trike









again









With Ant-wan









On mine









With me









Again









Luxed out baby!









With manny mister eyes closed


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 15 2008, 05:37 AM~12163647
> *This was some fun chit to look at when ur workn an allnighter cuttn 1200 1/4" holes on a 4'x10' sheet. Yo Raquness pound for pound ur females took the cake man , quality control was in full force,lol. Dayum there was some firme hynas in here. Naaayyce!!!!
> *



i agree, them girls are good looking :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas

what's up with the mustard?


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 8 2009, 09:28 AM~12641742
> *what's up with the mustard?
> *



yup sadly we forgot the mustard for the shooting,,, :uh: 

welll if you go on facebook we have the ''where's the mustard'' group wuhahahah 

theres a couple of pictures there too


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 7 2009, 02:00 PM~12634067
> *thats a fuckin long story wuahhaah
> 
> Its started when we were searching for the mustard the day before... so the inside jokes was where is the mustard... then we put the mustard every where ....
> 
> we were kind of bored haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have alot more... but thats enough... you can get the idea hahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Oldchevys11

more girls please!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 3 2008, 08:07 PM~10791523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   SEXY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:20 AM~12688755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## trulow

nice ass bikes


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 15 2008, 04:37 AM~12163647
> *This was some fun chit to look at when ur workn an allnighter cuttn 1200 1/4" holes on a 4'x10' sheet. Yo Raquness pound for pound ur females took the cake man , quality control was in full force,lol. Dayum there was some firme hynas in here. Naaayyce!!!!
> *


I had good a ass shot of the second picture, but my camera froze on me.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION

scrape by the lake 2009 car and bike show


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 05:57 PM~16269845
> *scrape by the lake 2009 car and bike show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LUCKY U :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

this was last year cinco de mayo car show north carolina


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 06:54 PM~16269806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jan 12 2010, 09:51 AM~16265616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 06:18 PM~16270100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She gots a hugry ass.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION+Jan 12 2010, 05:18 PM~16270100-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHAIN [email protected] 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16269866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHAIN [email protected] 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16269845
> *scrape by the lake 2009 car and bike show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16269806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lord!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## AMB1800

shit i got some pics for this topic :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 04:54 PM~16269806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky:

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 05:58 AM~16298722
> *shit i got some pics for this topic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The camel toe girl is the shizzznit!


----------



## Raguness

I think I'm in love again. :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 06:18 PM~16270100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE~!!! :0


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jan 12 2010, 09:51 AM~16265616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 05:58 AM~16298722
> *shit i got some pics for this topic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE... :biggrin: OH SICK BIKE HOMIE...........TTT


----------



## lowrider-420

This forum is AWESOME


----------



## SNAPPER818

damn...a gang of beutifuL hinaS n aLot of firme rides...
diS forum iS 1 of my favorite oneS...


----------



## Kidblack

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jan 12 2010, 06:18 PM~16270100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
LOVE THIS TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 18 2010, 12:09 AM~16322780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMMM!! :cheesy:


----------



## Oldchevys11

TTMFT


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16322780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that seat is lucky as fuck!


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

lol i know thats right


----------



## 26jd

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16322780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn look at that ass


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

lol


----------



## lowrider-420

x2


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 19 2010, 11:03 PM~16345714
> *damn look at that ass
> *



:boink:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

come on more pics


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Amahury760

SORRY ABOUT THE QUALITY ON THE PICTURE...ITS AN OLD PICTURE OF MY BIKE TAKEN ABOUT 6 YRS AGO.....AT THE STRAIGHT CLOWNING SHOW IN SAN DIEGO..


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

nice


----------



## 916_king




----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Raguness




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2007, 01:32 PM~8529496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 57F100

MY BIKE WHEN IT WAS A RAT ROD BIKE


----------



## vicmarcos




----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 57F100_@Jun 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17776532
> *MY BIKE WHEN IT WAS A RAT ROD BIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHES HOT


----------



## 57F100

ttt


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## RDominguez1987

its my son with A.Rubios bike in Phoenix Az.


----------



## 4pump_caddy

sorry for the quality of some of these pics..my camera phone lens was dirty didnt realize till after the show :uh: 
anyway,here's the pics with LCBC PA/MD  

























































me cruisin around route 1


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## Mr.NoLimit

more from abq


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## Rperez

Pic. of "PEREZ"


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## Fleetangel

NICE CULO~!~~~


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2010, 04:52 PM~17894514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE CULO~!~~~
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 26 2007, 11:33 AM~8643813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by 67 B-WINE DESTINY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:20 AM~12688755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

at the socios car show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Jul 17 2010, 06:20 PM~18070224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is bad


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## aztecsoulz

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 8 2010, 10:54 AM~17992713
> *:boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :x:


----------



## boxer1717

heres my bros bike :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2010, 08:38 PM~18706239
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 30 2010, 08:17 PM~18706559
> *what up bro how are you
> *


chillin man...how you doin?


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 30 2010, 10:49 PM~18707811
> *chillin man...how you doin?
> *


ive been cool bro bout to start getting into the bikes again


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## brownie_602

couldnt find the one of her n ma sks  lol


----------



## sureñosbluez

my nephew the pimp daddy


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 25 2010, 01:04 PM~18903012
> *my nephew the pimp daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the girl in the middle was trying to cop a feel


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 25 2010, 12:14 PM~18903098
> *looks like the girl in the middle was trying to cop a feel
> *


lol it dose


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Oct 25 2010, 08:25 PM~18907027
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

nice pics bro


----------



## CE 707

my old CE days at the super showin vegas back in the days


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Badass93

belgian girl on my bike at Mechelen tuning show 2010 (belgium car show) :biggrin: :
























i have more with me and girlz hahahah...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 19 2010, 01:08 PM~19111082
> *belgian girl on my bike at Mechelen tuning show 2010 (belgium car show) :biggrin: :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have more with me and girlz hahahah...
> *


thats a reay nice bike bro can I see more pics of the bike


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 PM~19118283
> *thats a reay nice bike bri can I see more pics of the bike
> *


thanks bro  
topic of the bike: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=371091&st=280


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Nov 20 2010, 12:48 PM~19118227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

TTT




> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 7 2009, 06:49 PM~15007855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## KABEL




----------



## papa joey




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 27 2010, 05:03 AM~19429384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bRO :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Dec 26 2010, 01:54 AM~19421976-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 27 2010, 05:03 AM~19429384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldchevys11

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by papa joey_@Dec 26 2010, 01:40 AM~19421938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


(.) (.)


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by papa joey_@Dec 26 2010, 01:40 AM~19421938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love gangster-hynas... :biggrin:
blue bra would of been better...


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 10 2011, 11:12 AM~20522566
> *i love gangster-hynas... :biggrin:
> blue bra would of been better...
> *


it's what's underneath the bra homie, not the color :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@May 10 2011, 11:28 AM~20522663
> *it's what's underneath the bra homie, not the color    :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah ur rite...


----------



## Fleetangel




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20542652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2010, 04:52 PM~17894514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE CULO~!~~~
> *


DAM ALL THESE PIX BRING BACK GOOD TIMES WHEN I USE TO BUILD BIKES BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 10:49 PM~20542652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## tequila sunrise

my girlfriend's friend. skinny, but she's got a great ass


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 08:49 PM~20542652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2011, 11:49 PM~20542652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jynx maze :0 :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 13 2011, 01:52 PM~20546443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend's friend. skinny,  but she's got a great ass
> *


bike still looking player after all this time..


----------



## schwinn1966




----------



## CALI2NY




----------



## 55800

schwinn1966 said:


>


----------



## DJ Diplow

GOTSS hahahahahahaha:roflmao:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

i had tons of them, stuipd ex girl friend broke the cd file i had saved them on.. LOl gives me memories of when we used to be the biggest bike club in south florida. Dam LRM dont even come to miami. I miss being a kid, now its all paying bills and headaches...


----------



## CE 707

EnchantedDrmzCEO said:


> i had tons of them, stuipd ex girl friend broke the cd file i had saved them on.. LOl gives me memories of when we used to be the biggest bike club in south florida. Dam LRM dont even come to miami. I miss being a kid, now its all paying bills and headaches...


 Lol tell me about it


----------



## CE 707

PedaLScraperZ said:


> jynx maze :0 :cheesy:


 She gets around lol


----------



## ATX




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES




----------



## CE 707

nice pics


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

thats what's sup right there


----------



## Fleetangel

Fleetangel said:


>


I MISS MY BIKE! SPECIALLY MY SEAT!


----------



## lesstime

Fleetangel said:


> I MISS MY BIKE! SPECIALLY MY SEAT!


X2 should have made it a trike


----------



## Fleetangel

lesstime said:


> X2 should have made it a trike


I KNOWW...I PLANNED THIS BIKE AS A QUICK BUILD UP....BUT NOW I REGRET SELLING IT...


----------



## Kiloz

Fleetangel said:


> I KNOWW...I PLANNED THIS BIKE AS A QUICK BUILD UP....BUT NOW I REGRET SELLING IT...


Since it was quick take your time and build another  That bike is bad ass! I wish I had the seat.


----------



## Fleetangel

Kiloz said:


> Since it was quick take your time and build another  That bike is bad ass! I wish I had the seat.


rite now im building a trike!! and thats gonna be a keeper!!


----------



## ATX

elizabeth from Livin Lavish showin love at texas heatwave in SA 5/29/2011


----------



## papa joey




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Fleetangel

Clown Confusion said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Clown Confusion said:


>


remind me to set up next to you guys next time. :wow:


----------



## CE 707

lol i like your bike bro congrats on your win at the show an thanks for the pics you posted on the vegas topic you set up next to my bike ill get the girls lol


----------



## lesstime




----------



## Kiloz

Should of got a lower angled shoot of the girl in the skit on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CE 707 said:


> lol i like your bike bro congrats on your win at the show an thanks for the pics you posted on the vegas topic you set up next to my bike ill get the girls lol


thanks homie. your welcome. say who did the murals on your orenge bike? may have to meet up friday next year and grab a spot with yall.


----------



## CE 707

PASSIONATE63 said:


> thanks homie. your welcome. say who did the murals on your orenge bike? may have to meet up friday next year and grab a spot with yall.


 yea bro you then welcome to setup next to us my real good friend cezer did them that was the only bike he ever did


----------



## Fleetangel

OLDIE BUT GOODIE


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


>


nice bike bro


----------



## ATX

CE 707 said:


> nice bike bro


 preciate it homie


----------



## madrigalkustoms

paulina posing with my son's bike ( 1st love )


----------



## INKEDUP

Fleetangel said:


> OLDIE BUT GOODIE


SICK BIKE!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## CE 707

can i text someone to post some xraided pics of this chick


----------



## ProjectMatt

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 420888
> View attachment 420889


damn!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

jynx maze. posin on my bike. google that name homie


ProjectMatt said:


> damn!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 420888
> View attachment 420889


----------



## mr.widow-maker

yea buddy


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Drop'em said:


>


----------



## Badass93




----------



## ATX

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 420888
> View attachment 420889


 WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THAT RUKA IS HOT! SHE GOT DAT AZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 420888
> View attachment 420889


she a freak


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THAT RUKA IS HOT! SHE GOT DAT AZZ!!!!!!!


^x2


----------



## ProjectMatt

mr.widow-maker said:


> jynx maze. posin on my bike. google that name homie


nice


----------



## ATX




----------



## CE 707

nice pics bro


----------



## ATX

thanks


----------



## ATX

more rukas on my dr pepper


----------



## JUSTDEEZ




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## tequila sunrise

since '94


slo said:


> bike still looking player after all this time..


----------



## singlepumphopper

TTT FOR NICE ASS BIKES U VATOS HAVE....:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX

awready


----------



## Mr.NoLimit

ttt


----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## tequila sunrise

^^damn, what kind of event was this? swoopin' up girls left and right.


----------



## ATX

SXSW people frm all over germany Los Angeles Australia Japan crazy azz places jus to hear music alotta bands be playing that was las night downtown it still goin ima go tonight. N it's gonn be jus as packed liked yesterday


----------



## ATX




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Photo Shoot Sneak Peek


----------



## ATX




----------



## MKR




----------



## ljlow82




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

Some Very Nice Pics...


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

i gotta post some videos & pics when i get home


----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## INKEDUP

ATX said:


>


HEY YO TELL HER IM TATTOED!!!


----------



## ATX

INKEDUP said:


> HEY YO TELL HER IM TATTOED!!!


 hahahahaha already! More females to come


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX

here's a video of the 2nd ruka that was on my lowrider bike shakin her booty
http://s1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg619/atxpuronorte/?action=view&current=klya356.mp4


----------



## Justin-Az

ATX said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ATX

Justin-Az said:


> :fool2:


 i aint trippin i got her number dont get too happy der jus pictures lol:rofl:


----------



## MKR

KC's Heartbreaker


----------



## MKR

El Magico with Mini... lol


----------



## ATX

MKR said:


> View attachment 483294
> 
> KC's Heartbreaker


 I like that pic she got an azz:yes:


----------



## MKR

ATX said:


> I like that pic she got an azz:yes:



Thanks.... I like it too....:thumbsup: ... uffin: ...


----------



## ATX




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## Budweiser Bike

Awesome I gotta start takin pics of hynas on my bike


----------



## ATX

hell yea


----------



## ATX

I dont kno if anyone noticed this pero da same ruka who got on my Chamillion 3months ago
















I ran into her again last night she got on my dr pepper NOW THATS BAD AZZ!uffin: n she says shes down to see SMILEY wen its done


----------



## ATX




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX

another ruka who came back to me








n dis time....SHE HIT ME UP!


----------



## ATX




----------



## el peyotero

ATX said:


>


nice pics there. that bish is fly!


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## ATX

el peyotero said:


> nice pics there. that bish is fly!


thanks man


----------



## Budweiser Bike

DAMN Keep Em Coming


----------



## ATX




----------



## Budweiser Bike

Any more???


----------



## el peyotero

pics from M.Ambrosio (el chingon). This cat gets down on the photography








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## ATX




----------



## Kiloz

el peyotero said:


> pics from M.Ambrosio (el chingon). This cat gets down on the photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

It must really suck for you to have all that sugar, candy and cake and not be able to eat any of it. I bet you sniff your banana seat at night


----------



## Yoshinoya




----------



## ATX

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHA nahh I never sniff my banana seat LOL wats up with everyone using that same line?:dunno: that shit gets played out man as for me eating.... I eat plenty of it n ima eat plenty more I got options man you dont SUCKS TO BE YOU HAHA


----------



## ATX




----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHA nahh I never sniff my banana seat LOL wats up with everyone using that same line?:dunno: that shit gets played out man as for me eating.... I eat plenty of it n ima eat plenty more I got AIDS man you dont SUCKS TO BE YOU HAHA


damn *PedaLScraperZ *he dogged you.:roflmao:


----------



## ATX




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## ATX

Iliana Promiseland 2012 carshow


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## NVMY6T5

Kiloz said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ATX

Megan Kan from CookieCutter show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

:finger: atx you got some issues dude dont pay any more girl to take pics with your bike or any other bikes


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Kiloz said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


>


This is from a video this chick gets pretty freaky on this bike..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

photo storage


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

upload pictures


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

photo hosting


----------



## CE 707

Nice pics Matt it was cool to finely meet you an your a true rider in my book


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

oneofakind said:


> This is from a video this chick gets pretty freaky on this bike..


post video then??


----------



## ATX

ruka posing wit my homies bike he's only 10 years old


----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY




----------



## ATX




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CE 707

lot lizards


----------



## Clown Confusion

CE 707 said:


> lot lizards


bahahahaha


----------



## ATX

CE 707 said:


> lot lizards


stop hatin you kno ya wanna hit it


----------



## David831

ATX said:


> GREEEEEN MIRRORS ON A PURPLE BIKE HOW GAYYYY


----------



## ATX

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> ATX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREEEEEN MIRRORS ON A PURPLE BIKE HOW GAYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO shut tha fuck up pussy you ain't shit I see your metiche ass peepin me
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


>



I think the girl in the photos above is decent, the girl in the photo below on the other hand. :barf:
On a side note, nice display.


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker

MZ. LADY PINKZ ON LATINS FINEST BIKES


----------



## mr.widow-maker

JEANETTE ON DREAMERZ TRIKE


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> I think the girl in the photos above is decent, the girl in the photo below on the other hand. :barf:
> On a side note, nice display.


WTFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK??????? hoo took that picture? I kno that didn't come outta my camera nahh the first girl is HOT! n ya yer right the one below :barf: thanks man them pieces were heavy pickin up them hoes by myself pero I still did it


----------



## el peyotero

mr.widow-maker said:


> JEANETTE ON DREAMERZ TRIKE


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX




----------



## David831

LMAO shut tha fuck up pussy you ain't shit I see your metiche ass peepin me[/QUOTE] look at this bitch i keep it northside real not like u wanabe u web banger u bitch ass pussy rata


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

hahaha thats real talk i bet he goes broke payn girls to take pics


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

mr.widow-maker said:


> MZ. LADY PINKZ ON LATINS FINEST BIKES


:barf:


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> stop hatin you kno ya wanna hit it


aint no hating here ive touched more ass then you could dream of of been doing this shit since 97 were you been at lol


----------



## 96tein

CE 707 said:


> aint no hating here ive touched more ass then you could dream of of been doing this shit since 97 were you been at lol


True story....


----------



## CE 707

96tein said:


> True story....


----------



## ATX




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ATX

behind the scene from someone elses camera


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ATX said:


>


These girls are aight. :squint:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lilmikew86

Gaby: wtf are those stretchmarks on her ass ? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Wiick3d951

:thumbsdown: ..


----------



## el peyotero

the homie borrowed one of my bikes for photoshoot recently








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: wtf are those stretchmarks on her ass ? :thumbsdown:


Tiger stripes.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: wtf are those stretchmarks on her ass ? :thumbsdown:


Tiger stripes.


----------



## ATX




----------



## Oldchevys11

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## balderas909

Lowrider magazine show in Woodland Califas in 9/29/12


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:naughty:


----------



## Socal#13

Kiloz said:


>


Know those are some real bad bitches to bad they wer on bmx bikes...


----------



## ATX

balderas909 said:


> View attachment 605716
> Lowrider magazine show in Woodland Califas in 9/29/12


hell ya that's a clean picture


----------



## ATX

back on the scene


----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX




----------



## ATX

*































*


----------



## Wiick3d951

ATX said:


>


Uhh :thumbsdown:


----------



## ATX

Chamillion- 2nd place BEST OF THE BEST 11 bikes 1 category


----------



## ATX

Rollerz Only- 1st place mild and Best Bike Display


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> Rollerz Only- 1st place mild and Best Bike Display



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## lowrider1983




----------



## Juiced only

Kiloz said:


>



I fucked them the other nite :boink:


----------



## tequila sunrise

Kiloz said:


>



sexy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

[h=1]not mines[/h]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kidblack

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


this ones mine took first at that show that day


----------



## Kiloz

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Ashley :thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> View attachment 657428
> View attachment 657429
> View attachment 657430


 hey I bet you sniffed the seat when you got home huh:roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion

no not really


----------



## CE 707

Clown Confusion said:


> no not really


----------



## balderas909




----------



## shystie69

ATX said:


> Rollerz Only- 1st place mild and Best Bike Display


Damn thas a good pik :nicoderm:


----------



## ATX

shystie69 said:


> Damn thas a good pik :nicoderm:


hell ya good memories got my display award on wall


----------



## Lebedev Street

homie's bike with a local cheerleader girl. Russia


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ATX

flashbacks-Chamillion SPI heatwave 2011


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

CHRISTY MACK REPPN OUR PLAKASO 
If u dont know who she is.. google her haha


----------



## ATX

CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE said:


> CHRISTY MACK REPPN OUR PLAKASO
> If u dont know who she is.. google her haha


:werd:she gots some knockers


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE

Hell yea and she like 5 feet tall lol but woooo man they are niice haha


----------



## batman405




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## toyshopcustoms

Wayyyyy back in 2005, at the Vegas super show, there was a girl inside my cage display with my bike. Anyone have those pics? My ex got so pissed lol


----------



## balderas909

California Dreamin


----------



## ATX

Dias De Los Muertos 2013 best bike Community choice


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> Dias De Los Muertos 2013 best bike Community choice


Looks like the bike is turning out nice


----------



## ATX

It was a las minute thing didnt expect to win pero it was a good turnout


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## ATX

where's the bike? HAHA somebadys jealous


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

balderas909 said:


> View attachment 697098
> View attachment 697106
> View attachment 697114
> California Dreamin


----------



## 78mc




----------



## ATX

SPI 2014


----------



## CE 707

ATX said:


> SPI 2014


Got any more pics of that seat pan lol thats shits tight


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

most of the parts on that bike are from rec's bike "problemas"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ATX said:


> SPI 2014


:thumbsup:


----------



## BackNtheDay

great topic


----------



## ATX

relay weekend before the show


----------



## ATX

Fiesta Gardens 1st place


----------



## Kiloz

Look good homie, personally I think if you either paint the spinner or paint your spokes your rims would pop a lot more. But that bike looks good! uffin:


----------



## ATX

Kiloz said:


> Look good homie, personally I think if you either paint the spinner or paint your spokes your rims would pop a lot more. But that bike looks good! uffin:


:werd:

Best of the Best Part2- 1st place mild


----------



## ATX

Team Marissa Custom Vehicle Picnic Benefit


----------



## ATX

the strip club show- jus displayed no comp


----------



## ATX

LRM in Las Vegas 2nd place street


----------



## Kiloz

ATX said:


> LRM in Las Vegas 2nd place street


Damn son where are the xxx photos? Bike looks hella fresh, keep up the good work.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

You should of got 1st atx


----------



## ATX

THANKS FOR SUPPORT I STILL SAY YOU SHOOD REPRESENT THE MEXICO CHAPTER LOL


----------



## 78mc

Take notes from my 5 year old ATX..:nicoderm:


----------



## ATX

Dia De Los Muertos 2014 best bike 2X year bike champion


----------



## tequila sunrise

from a few months ago for a photoshoot. my bike and my brother's. He bought it back after 15 years and out in the shows again like the good old days. EMPIRE KNIGHTS bike club.


----------

